# Did Anyone Hear Rita Hunter Live?



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She was one of those very rare dramatic sopranos that could sing Norma or Leonore inTrovatore as well as Bruinhilde. She was perfectly enormous... like a short Jessye Norman at her biggest. She was much better in the early 70's. MUCH better. Her vibrato was much faster then and the timbre of her voice was sublime. I LOVE her Ring in English. I think she is one of the very best Bruinhildes I've heard. Did anyone hear her live? Did the size of her voice match her body size in the house? What did you think of her?




 This is her amazing duet from Gotterdammerung.


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

She sang Aida here in Adelaide in a State Opera production back in 1990. She was a massive woman and it was a bit hard to take her seriously in the role of a nubile slave girl. Every time she had an aria to sing, there was a well placed stool nearby for her to sit on. But boy, what a voice. She just soared over the orchestra. Still one of the best performances I have ever heard.


----------

